# Here's another puppy buyer checklist...



## BeauShel

This is some good information also. I have made this a sticky so it doesnt get lost. It is about great danes but has a great questionaire to ask the breeder about any type of dog. Thank you


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Excellent guidance!*



kwhit said:


> Provided by a wonderful Dane breeder, Jo Kurtz of Hof Kurz Great Danes:
> 
> 
> http://www.danemist.com/ABCs/buyingapurebredpuppy.html


Thanks for a pointer to a really helpful site! The starting point may be Great Danes, but the site is full of invaluable information about breeders, breeding, pedigrees, puppy health, lifetime costs of dogs, etc.


----------



## MARYOWNEROFJAKE

My dog passed away from Lymphoma March 3rd
he was only 5 years old
I am so saddened by it, he was my best friend.
He was starting to suffer so i had him put down
breathing and pain issues some
small intestines and later his lungs had growths it seemed by the vet
cause of his trouble breathing
Is there any way to avoid this again in a dog>?
How to pick out a good healthy puppy 5 generations back.
Mary~


----------



## baileyboym22

That is simply so sad~ My heart goes out to you. Though a spent many years in the world of horses, showing, and specifically Paints~ I can't answer this specific question. However, I am very familiar with breeders, showing/competition dynamics and issues related to responsible breeding/breeders.

I simply asked different breeders their opinions on Golden health issues, how they are addressing the early cancer issues, and when someone was able to sit down and become passionate about this issue and back up that passion with histories, I made a decision to stay with that individual. Answer that felt incomplete or demeaning in any way~ that was an answer too.....


----------



## colusmc

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rukiri

Certainly helped me, never really dealt with breeders before.


----------



## fink27

I can feel your pain. I too had to part with my 5yr old beacuse of the same issue, and 4 months later my 10yr old. I am now on a search for my next new companion and want to have all the time I can with him /her, as it has been a painful year having them both leave me. I'm reading the reccomendations on this forum regarding quality breeders which is giving loads of information. Hopefully soon I'll have my new best friend! If anyone has suggestions for breeders not already mentioned on this forum, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Lucky1990

helped me as well. thanks


----------



## Ripley16

After deciding to get a Golden Retriever puppy last fall, off I went on my search for a breeder. It was quickly made clear that getting a puppy from a seriously, dedicated and involved breeder was the only route to go. We have all clearances imaginable, and she provided us with so much insight and help throughout the process. Its also a good step to have the option to visit the litter once a week until you can bring your pup home. It really helped us to get a better idea of which pup was the right fit for us. The checklist posted above is basically what we went by, and it honestly was the right decision.


----------



## Tink-angel

I am getting my golden from golden acres, she is very good and very thorough with her info, all clearences and I met the whole golden family!


----------



## Arggg

MARYOWNEROFJAKE said:


> My dog passed away from Lymphoma March 3rd
> he was only 5 years old
> I am so saddened by it, he was my best friend.
> He was starting to suffer so i had him put down
> breathing and pain issues some
> small intestines and later his lungs had growths it seemed by the vet
> cause of his trouble breathing
> Is there any way to avoid this again in a dog>?
> How to pick out a good healthy puppy 5 generations back.
> Mary~


I just lost a dog to lymphoma. It seems to be an epidemic in dogs, and nobody really seems to know why. I suspect there is something in the environment. This dog was a 13-year-old mutt, otherwise healthy and energetic. A friend of mine lost a 10-year-old dog to lymphoma recently. It's heartbreaking, but I seriously question whether it's genetic. My dog wasn't in a lot of pain (I don't think) but he had zero energy, weak muscles, very enlarged liver and spleen, and swollen lymph nodes all over. He didn't have any enthusiasm for life. I had him put down before he got even more miserable. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## bethlehemgolden

Thank you for this list.


----------



## JordanWalker

Thanks for sharing! This is very helpful especially to someone who is planning to have a new dog. They should do a lot of research on what would be the best breed for them. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## mehouse

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MissmyChaba

*Coi*

What s the COI. how can I get info on it? How can I find out which breeders have a low COI? ITs supposed to help reduce genetic diseases.


----------



## MissmyChaba

I agree... my Chaba was 4 . Anyone know any bredders who have a better success rate with longevity in their lines. LEss inbreeding?


----------



## Featherqwest

:wavey:


BeauShel said:


> This is some good information also. I have made this a sticky so it doesnt get lost. It is about great danes but has a great questionaire to ask the breeder about any type of dog. Thank you


These babies are so special. I have been having issues sleeping lately. I hope everyone is doing well today. All doggies go to heaven. I have two goldens left. 

Pedigree: SHR Oxfords Tnts Secret Weapon JH WC CGC TDI RL1 WCX

Kodi

Cookie

High Country's Sweet-N-Sassy RN CGC RL1 R01 (2006)

yA ALL HAVE A NICE WEEKEND:bowl:


----------



## jawad

please give me the details wana buy


----------



## nesink

Ripley16 said:


> After deciding to get a Golden Retriever puppy last fall, off I went on my search for a breeder. It was quickly made clear that getting a puppy from a seriously, dedicated and involved breeder was the only route to go. We have all clearances imaginable, and she provided us with so much insight and help throughout the process. Its also a good step to have the option to visit the litter once a week until you can bring your pup home. It really helped us to get a better idea of which pup was the right fit for us. The checklist posted above is basically what we went by, and it honestly was the right decision.


Where did you get your golden from?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

nesink said:


> Where did you get your golden from?


That member hasn't been on the forum in about a year. 

If you want to start a thread in the Choosing a Breeder and Puppy Section, indicate the location you are willing to travel, members can give you Breeder Referrals. 


Choosing A Golden Retriever Breeder & Puppy - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums


----------

